# Arriving Calais 2.30am - what to do?



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Actually we're travelling on the Chunnel, but you get the idea - leave Folkstone around midnight after a days work in London + kip at Tesco's in Ashford (?). Heading towards Brittany (mid-September).

Do we fill up with fuel in Ashford and hit the empty roads? Is there a convenient (open, height, cash/credit card? manned?) fuel station in the vicinity of Cite Europe at that time of day? I never managed to find a high enough pump when we were there previously, so filled up in Calais (during the day). Is the saving going to be significant (depends on exchange rate - I know)?

Do I look for another couple of hours of sleep? Where? I hated Calais Plage - far too noisy! Or do I do 2-3 hours then look? I fancy St Valery en Caux (150 miles), but will there be any spaces at 6am?

Should I head for Mont-st-Michel (300miles) of early-morning driving?

Should I push on to Carnac (420 miles) in 1 day?

How about Ille de Rey (OK, it's not exactly Brittany, but somewhere I quite fancy) in 1 day?

My original plan was to go slowly, see the scenery (possibly Loire) etc, having only a couple of days actually "there". But I'm now thinking get to the coast quickly and relax for a few days, then crawl back.

All advice gratefully considered - thanks - Gordon


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a fuel station on the way out of the Chunnel terminal, or Auchan at Coquelles. Spend the night at Cite Europe, safe and plenty of space.
Looked at St Valery en Caux couple of weeks ago when we were over there. Dangerous road in, will never go there again. Don't fancy risking reversing into the harbour.
Gerry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Head for Cite Europe (10 mins).

Get your head down for a few hours.

Awake partly refreshed, breakfast, fill up larder from Carrefour and then move on - nice and easy does it.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Arriving late*

We always make our way to Le Touquet.

If you need fuel before then (actually there is a Carrefour (24 hours) in the town - cheap fuel) - we would stop at Aachan (24 hours), St Martin Boulogne - just of the dual carriageway at the commercial centre - again good fuel prices.

Le Touquet will have spaces at that time of year - either the boat yard or the equestrian centre - both wonderfully quiet. Takes about an hour at that time of night.

Enjoy!
Sundial


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you normally fill with Diesel then do NOT fill up before crossing the Channel
Average prices in Northern France are around €1.10 - 1.12 per litre which converts to about 90p per litre.
Have a look at - www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr - for fuel prices throughout France.
And Cite Europe is your best bet.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't stop UK side.

When we've done a simiiar time [a few times], we head for Gravelines. [we drive from South Yorkshire].

It's only 30 mins from Calais, there's fuel on the way.
Get your head down, let the Missus [or Mister if that way inclined 8)] get up early doors and fetch the 'pain au chocolat' and set off refreshed after a good breakfast!

w


----------



## airbus330 (Aug 28, 2009)

Totally recommend the Aire at Gravelines. On the harbour wall, very quiet, lots of space, pretty town. Only a few miles in the wrong direction! Most importantly it seemed secure.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Fuel fill up in France*

 Ciao, can just echo the advice already given. Always arrive on the continent from GB with a nearly empty fuel tank.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

gravelines for us there is a super u super market on the outkirts of the town you can see it from the aire across the river and the field does fuel


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

cite europe is good for overnight but i dont think its any good for fuel

tight for a car

joe


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We cross over at silly O'Clock (0045 sailing from Dover) and normally go to Arques and park next to the Bourne at the Campsite. Its about 45mins from Calais and we get our heads down for a few hours. Having said that I am about to look at Graveline as it sounds good. Sadly I have the All the Aires book in my briefcase as we are off on Friday night.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Gravelines no good if your heading to Brittany!!

As previously suggested, get your head down at Cite Europe ( follow signage as you leave the Chunnel exit road, first turning on right BEFORE you pass the fuel station). You overlook the tunnel complex. 

Then you can plan your early departure along to Rouen & beyond.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Has anyone got the GPS Cordinates for the Gravelines Aire? Google shows a couple of places which could the Aire for parking.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

colpot said:


> Has anyone got the GPS Cordinates for the Gravelines Aire? Google shows a couple of places which could the Aire for parking.


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4172

Pete


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the replies, although Gravelines was definitely NOT an option.

We found plenty of space at Citie Europe, quickly fell asleep (obviously more tired than I'd expected - is it an age thing?) and headed south in sunshine on Saturday. We took the D901 to Abbeville and filled up (€1.11 per l) then to St Valery en Caux - absolutely full, with folk queueing for spaces. Fecamp was much better (Quai Sidi Carnot) and, it being European Heritage weekend, we had a free tour of the Benedictine Palace (normally €14 for two) so that paid for a bottle of liquer!

Honfleur (camp site), Merville-Franceville Plage, Grandcamp-Maisy (free water - bourne broken; local cider producer called after dark), Granville (very busy - 10 people overnighting on the road), Cerisy-la-Foret (very interesting sculptures), St Nicholas-de-Bliquetuit (favourite aire of the hols; boulanger calls between 8.00-8.30), Les Anderleys (camp site), Quend Plage, Equihen Plage.

Fuel was typically €1.12. Nationwide cash card started at €1.19 and dropped to €1.15. Carrefour MARKET (but not Carrefour, as far as we could establish) had JP Chenet at €2.38 (buy 2 get 1 free) so that proved our safe drink - the range of choices is always so great and I do believe that 3 bottles of wine a day is a little over the top, even in the interests of experimentation.

So we never got to Brittany, but managed a reasonable 800 miles in France, with TomTom selecting a couple of roads we will avoid in future, like the Chemin d'Ecault from Equihen to Outreau (D119 MUST be 0.5 miles further but about 10 minutes faster).

So thanks again to all those who advised getting a good night's sleep - Gordon


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Gordon,

I know you have finnished your trip but for future reference, we usually travel around 10/11pm on the tunnel, then as other have said use Gravelines if heading east, shop and fuel in the morning at Auchan Dunkirk, or if heading west go to Le Portel at Boulougne and fuel close by 

Pete


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Gordon,

It wasn't you I spoke with at Granville, as you were leaving. Then we waved at you from Hilda as I flashed our MHF nameplate  
If so, sorry to not have asked your name then  

We headed off through the town and on to Mont St Michel.

****


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

"Why is that bloke waving a piece of paper?" was Barbara's question.

"That's who I spoke to but I don't know what he's doing"

Then it dawned - I was pointing downwards because our number plate is "H1 GBV" - so perhaps you spotted it. I thought yours said "Daddy" or "DadV" but now I know.

Did you get caught in the diversion down on the dock? Not only was it pretty narrow but I suddenly saw someone coming straight towards me, having "persuaded" the person in front to squezze into a wider spot. Eventually she saw sense and reversed out.

Gordon


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Gordon,

Spotted your yellow MHF flag in the windscreen as you were driving out :lol: 

So, we thought, that was a good idea and promptly stuck our pennant up, but now have ours stuck in bottom of windscreen as it blocks the vision abit, up high. 

Yes as we drove along they were putting the barriers up and not really giving us any idea where to divert to. But we managed to get through. We did think that others leaving later in the morning would have real problems.

Nice to meet up if only briefly over the racelet :lol: Shame the aire didn't have a better view over the harbour, the finshing smack racing going on was great to watch ( if your a boaty type ).

Peter


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Small world it is :lol: We must hve followed you round - we stopped briefly at Cerisy et Foret but thought it might be a bit isolated for an overnighter (and the sculptures gave me the creeps!!! - didn't fancy looking out on the 'ghost' in the middle of the night  ). Our next stop was Mont St Michel which was the only aire we paid for during the whole 10 nights - we decided that the aire in the village was better value than the carpark by the Mont (€9.10 against €10 and including lashings of hot water and elec). We got as far south as Carnac. We also stopped at the Fecamp site (albeit only for lunch). Being skinflint we avoided paying for any water, having found plenty of free bornes. 

Consequently we managed the 10 days quite cheaply - ferry fare including cabin £229, total of €164 on fuel, an extravagance of €21 on tolls to get us into the area quickly overnight. We spent €115 on "food" (aka booze) as we had gone with a full fridge.

Bonus of sunshine and returning to find it had rained non stop at home :lol: :lol: 

Mrs. D


----------

